# Problem ( bug? ) with sysctl

## Christian99

Hi, my sysctl is behaving strange: If i want to access an key, which isn't there, sysctl stucks in an endless loop:

```

sudo LANG= sysctl kern.cp_time

sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/kern/cp_time: No such file or directory

sysctl: "cannot stat %s" is an unknown key

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

sysctl: permission denied on key 'cannot stat %s'

.

.

.

```

Strange as it is, this only happens on my desktop, not on my laptop (both use sys-process/procps-3.3.2_p2-r1), so I don't think it's a bug.

I encountered this problem, when trying to install collectd, as the configure script calls "sysctl kern.cp_time", which isn't there, but sysctl doesn't return, so the configure script can't continue.

I'm a little bit helpless, how to track this down, so anybody can help me here?

Greetings

Christian

----------

## trubicoid

Had the same strange infinite loop with sysctl. Seems it was due to -flto. Compiled without -flto works fine.

----------

